# Which Router to Buy?



## GregT (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sure that this question gets asked a lot so if there's a good post then point me to it. Anyways, I'm looking for my first router and I plan to build a basic table for the time being. I'm hoping to spend around $150 to $200 but I'm able to spend a little more if the difference is appreciable. I like the idea of a dual base setup (unless you tell me that it's junk) and a decent storage case. It will see occasional use for 'around the house projects' and just playing in the mancave but I'd rather over-buy than under-buy. My first projects will be building the router table and winging my way through some rail and stile bi-fold closet doors (they need to be 72" high and everyone wants $600 to build them so I'd rather spend half that on a router and wood and learn some stuff in the process). I've done some research and it seems like all the features like 1/2" shank, variable speed are pretty standard at my price range so I think it comes down to quality and durability. I'm hoping that someone can just throw a couple of model numbers out for standard, go-to, tried and true machine. Thanks in advance.

~Greg


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Anything under a 2 hp router will likely burn up sooner than later, 3 to 3 1/4 hp preferred, that puts you in a price class puts you between $200 and $300 for a router that's going to hang around for a while. 
I can't say enough about Porter Cable, I've used PC routers for nearly 20 yrs I have 5 and the 1st one is still running and works great.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Triton 2.25HP router. For under-table use, it's one of the best values and has great features.


----------



## LuisC (Oct 22, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> Anything under a 2 hp router will likely burn up sooner than later, 3 to 3 1/4 hp preferred, that puts you in a price class puts you between $200 and $300 for a router that's going to hang around for a while.
> I can't say enough about Porter Cable, I've used PC routers for nearly 20 yrs I have 5 and the 1st one is still running and works great.


Are you serious? The OP said occasional use. It depnds how intensive the OP will be using it. I have a Dewalt 1 3/4 HP for about 4 years with allot of use and never had a problem. I would recommend a 1 3/4 through 2 1/4 hp. They are very reasonably priced and will be able to do 90% of what you need.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> Anything under a 2 hp router will likely burn up sooner than later, 3 to 3 1/4 hp preferred, that puts you in a price class puts you between $200 and $300 for a router that's going to hang around for a while.
> I can't say enough about Porter Cable, I've used PC routers for nearly 20 yrs I have 5 and the 1st one is still running and works great.


The movers lost my PC690 so I bought a PC890 and the quality is no longer there on the design and implementation. They actually had to switch from counter sunk to over-sized counter bored screw holes on the sub-base because the tolerances are no longer tight enough to drill the three mounting holes in a triangle. There isn't enough Z-axis range away from the fixed base to cut shallow dados and rabbets in a router table with an aluminum insert using normal length (1 1/4" cut) bits. The plunge base no longer has a return stop and seems to have more slop than the 690 series.

I'd probably still buy a 7518, but for small routers I'd look at the Bosch, Freud, or Makita.

Definitely the combination package again. The fixed base fine adjustment is so much nicer for joinery and edging, the plunge base for cutting circles and dadoes in the middle of stock.

Go to the store and play with them. How much range you get out of the base, play in the plunge mechanism, etc. should all be apparant.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GregT

I would suggest the NEW Craftsman router combo. 
The 3 1/4HP is just a bit over kill, it's a great router for the router table but a 2 HP will do all you need to do I'm sure, the kit has both bases plunge and standard base that you can put in the router table..
It comes with all the extra items, VS,lift,light,edge guide,etc. kit built in for the router table,etc. and you can get it all for 110.oo bucks and if you play it right you can get it for 85.oo bucks... (Sears member card -15%,email sign up-10%,Sat.night spec. -10% off deal)

http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

If you're real lucky you can get the one below,it's the Pro.ver.
Just a NOTE *** I did a bit of checking and you can still get it at the great price,use the web site and your zip and they will find one for you, once you get that info call the store and have them hold it for you, besure and tell them about the sale add,,219.00 list and on sale for 99.oo dollars they will honor it..
I did find one in Denver   I think most will be a display model, but that's OK because it's still brand new,just some hand prints.
Note the part number on the box you will need it to find the router add.
http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/9222-craftsman-3-base-router-killer-deal.html
===
========


GregT said:


> I'm sure that this question gets asked a lot so if there's a good post then point me to it. Anyways, I'm looking for my first router and I plan to build a basic table for the time being. I'm hoping to spend around $150 to $200 but I'm able to spend a little more if the difference is appreciable. I like the idea of a dual base setup (unless you tell me that it's junk) and a decent storage case. It will see occasional use for 'around the house projects' and just playing in the mancave but I'd rather over-buy than under-buy. My first projects will be building the router table and winging my way through some rail and stile bi-fold closet doors (they need to be 72" high and everyone wants $600 to build them so I'd rather spend half that on a router and wood and learn some stuff in the process). I've done some research and it seems like all the features like 1/2" shank, variable speed are pretty standard at my price range so I think it comes down to quality and durability. I'm hoping that someone can just throw a couple of model numbers out for standard, go-to, tried and true machine. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Greg


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have written an article on that particular subject. Not sure if it is around the forum or not as I may have put up a PDF file. This is what I look for when purchasing a router that will suit me. My choice is the Makita 3612C and the reason for my choice it could be used in the router table but what was more important I could use it in the plunge mode because it was capable of attaching Template guides easily and also the large guides were readily available such as the 40mm guide.
I was also able to attach the'Skis' easily.

Bob and Rick make a statement that "90% of routing can be achieved with the router in the router table". I have to disagree as I have produced a great number of articles with the router in the hand held position (Plunge Mode) So be sure you can use the router in both modes and that template guides are available for the model of choice if you wish to get the most out of your router.

There are more reasons for my choice presented on the Pdf file and if you would like a copy please email me.

Tom


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My oldest PC from 88 or 89 is a 75372 2HP fixed base, that was used for framing PT decks, cutting the plywd out window openings, many arbors and window boxes. On a daily basis for years.

The 2nd is the 7301 laminate trimmer bought in 91 I can't count the number of counters, (kitchen and bath) not to mention it ain't so bad for lettering either, I'm sure it would be if I were. Recently armoring my latest jig and table top and some inlay.

3rd 7539 plunge, 97 excluding all the molding its made, its dressed up, (personalized) 5 massive fir and Mahogany decks and 8 handicap access ramps (com& Res). It has taken up the slack on everything the molder table didn't have knives for.

4th and 5th, 690, 02 and 04 (#4 is dead composite decking) lately inlay work.

75182 (this month) taking over table duty from 7539, I hope it does as well as Mule.

I heard PC was bought out by Dewalt or some other company back in 01 or 02, parts and stuff got hard to find for a while. 
Say what you will PC has been berry berry good to me!

I hear Delta is also bought out, I believe I got mine before it was. Everyone complains about the table top being warped


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My vote is for the Makita 3612C. It is a relatively lightweight (for a 3 1/2 hp router), is a plunge router that can be easily table mounted or used with skis, and is easily used has a handheld. It is true that it has never been a sponsor of the Router Workshop or any other wood working program of which I am aware. There are several members with much more experience than me who favor the Makita 3612C (Template Tom, Harrysin, Hamlin, and others who I regret not mentioning at this time).


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2008)

Whoa, thank for all the responses. At least now I don't feel like I'm going into this so blindly.


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2008)

I wound up going with the Craftsman #17543 combo and the thirty piece bit set. It was a bit of an impulse buy since I went to Sears last night knowing that I had all day today to myself and would have lots of time to play with a new toy. I used it a bunch today while working on a DIY melamine router table top. It seems decent for the money but I did notice that hole in the plastic base is pretty tiny. It's actually too small for a lot of the bits in the Craftsman set that I bought. I'll do a little research on the forum and figure out the cure. The dust collector is also a little flimsy considering that it has to support the weight of the hose tugging on it all the time. I could see it flexing a lot while I was routing but I had a regular Shop Vac hose with a rigid wand sticking out of the router. I'm sure that a purpose-built hose works a little nicer. Anyways, routing is pretty fun. I don't know how the heck you guys see what you're doing, though. I have excellent vision, the router has LED's and the vacuum was running and I was still struggling to see the bit in the material. I was also a little apprehensive at first because I expected a lot of wrestling with the machine to keep it steady but it just glides along and goes where I push it. I can't wait to finish the table top and see how bad it comes out. In the meantime I'm growing a beard which should instantly make me a better woodworker, right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GregT

They put a small hole in the base plates to hold the PC brass guides,http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160 but you can make your own base plate with a 2 1/2" hole in it quick and easy with some 1/4" thick plastic or some MDF stock..make it 8" x 8" square no need to make it round  remove the one that came on the router for a template to drill the mounting holes.

It's true that it's hard to see the bit but you don't need to see it most of the time,,,edge guide will keep it running true.. 

The vac.pickup is not made of hvy plastic but it will take of a lot of abuse 

=======




GregT said:


> I wound up going with the Craftsman #17543 combo and the thirty piece bit set. It was a bit of an impulse buy since I went to Sears last night knowing that I had all day today to myself and would have lots of time to play with a new toy. I used it a bunch today while working on a DIY melamine router table top. It seems decent for the money but I did notice that hole in the plastic base is pretty tiny. It's actually too small for a lot of the bits in the Craftsman set that I bought. I'll do a little research on the forum and figure out the cure. The dust collector is also a little flimsy considering that it has to support the weight of the hose tugging on it all the time. I could see it flexing a lot while I was routing but I had a regular Shop Vac hose with a rigid wand sticking out of the router. I'm sure that a purpose-built hose works a little nicer. Anyways, routing is pretty fun. I don't know how the heck you guys see what you're doing, though. I have excellent vision, the router has LED's and the vacuum was running and I was still struggling to see the bit in the material. I was also a little apprehensive at first because I expected a lot of wrestling with the machine to keep it steady but it just glides along and goes where I push it. I can't wait to finish the table top and see how bad it comes out. In the meantime I'm growing a beard which should instantly make me a better woodworker, right?


----------



## daleh (Oct 18, 2008)

Good choice. As with anything it is difficult to find one thing does does it all. I have 3 routers. The Triton 2.5 in my table, My classic PC 6902 and the Bosch Colt which is a fantastic little machine. I had the Makita 3512c and it was a beast. Would chew through anything I gave it. Did not need such a powerful handheld though so I gave it to a good friend. I never worry too much about looking at what the bit is doing. After a while the feel and sound of the machine tell most of the story. Kind of like MIG welding.


----------



## lmk (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi-

I just bought a Porter Cable Speedmatic 7538 router from ebay for $160. I'm making mortises in quarter sawn white oak and more. The router new sells for over $350. Anyway...don't over look ebay!


----------



## LuisC (Oct 22, 2008)

Bob,

I also picked up 2 of the Professional series routers myself. They are nice routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's Great LuisC 

May I ask what they cost you, I know one other member looking for one at the right price 

=========



LuisC said:


> Bob,
> 
> I also picked up 2 of the Professional series routers myself. They are nice routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no one router that is right for everyone. The features that are important to you and the way the router feels in your hands is what you should base your decision on. BJ is quick to point out the best value he has found which is the new Craftsman combo kit. TemplateTom uses his router differently than most in the US or Canada and his choice is the Makita 3612. Like many others on the site I own several routers including a PC 7518, but my favorites are my Bosch 1617's. The best advice is to get your hands on a router you are considering buying and give it a try. Although the features are similar on most routers the controls are not the same; choose the one that feels best to you.


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

For a Table?
I use a PC 7518 3.25 HP router.
Mounted to a Woodpecker Lift.
You can get the Router at Rockler from time to time for a good price with one of their coupons.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know a Senior Moderator of a web site who would be willing to sell his PC 7518 which is mounted to a Rockler over sized aluminum mounting plate, and who would throw in the mounting plate template and an extra base mounted to an Oak Park 7" square mounting plate for guide bushing use... if the price was right.


----------

